# Mid Engine Conversion



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi, I'm from Mexico city.
I'm work in a mid engine tubular chasis on a 1976 bug.
The engine is a V8 4.2l 32 valve from A8.
The transmission is 5 sp. 012 from A4.
But I think the transmission maybe can't handle the engine power and the ratios are to close.
I want a 6 sp transmission but the only one I find is a 6 sp. Quattro transmission.
My question are: Can remove the central diferential for that transmission? and let like a front transmission.

Sorry my English.




_Modified by hugovw1976 at 7:00 PM 7-1-2005_


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hugovw1976)*









I dont really have any answers to your questions, but all I can say is WOW.
Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (delta v)*

Hmmmm, a manufal FWD tranny that'll take that power...... I'm at a loss. My immediate thought was the S4 V8 tranny, but that isn't FWD.


----------



## Vayhemar (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion ([email protected])*


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (Vayhemar)*

You are a god among men


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hugovw1976)*

good to see this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was thinking the same but with a VR6


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hugovw1976)*

What about the tranny from the FWD A8 3.7? Did you even get that version in USA? All the 4.2's were/are quattros, so that isnt much help, but as I mentioned, the 3.7 was available with FWD, at least here in Europe. Another option is the tranny from a FWD A6 2.7T, but once again, I'm not sure if USA got this model without quattro.
Edit: Of course, he wanted a manual tranny, the cars I mentioned wasnt available with manual trannys in USA, I'm sure










_Modified by PerL at 9:34 AM 7-4-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (PerL)*

Per, we ne3ver got the car you mentioend. We only got them as quattro. 
So, why go FWD? If you go RWD, ther are lots of tranies to choose from. You could even use a good old GM TH530 or 700R4...both of which can take all the pwer you can throw at them and you can even get an Audi to GM adaptor plate to bolt it all together...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (duandcc)*

Thanks, Dave. I wasnt sure about the A8 3.7, but you probably didnt get it with a manual no matter if it was FWD or not.
And he is going RWD, you see he has the engine where the rear seat usually is? That's why he wants an manual tranny from an Audi, so he can keep the RWD.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hugovw1976)*

The porsche 968 shares the same transmission as Audi. The 01e used in the S2, S4/6, and the front wheel drive A8s are the same as the trans in the 968. Maybe?
Greg W.


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks.
But if I have a quattro transmission, i can remove the rear traccion?


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (duandcc)*

_*And he is going RWD, you see he has the engine where the rear seat usually is? That's why he wants an manual tranny from an Audi, so he can keep the RWD.*_

Becose is a mid engine and the transmission I need is like a FWD.


_Modified by hugovw1976 at 5:20 PM 7-5-2005_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_What about the tranny from the FWD A8 3.7? Did you even get that version in USA? All the 4.2's were/are quattros, so that isnt much help, but as I mentioned, the 3.7 was available with FWD, at least here in Europe. Another option is the tranny from a FWD A6 2.7T, but once again, I'm not sure if USA got this model without quattro.
Edit: Of course, he wanted a manual tranny, the cars I mentioned wasnt available with manual trannys in USA, I'm sure











I was going to say the same thing. I have toyed with the idea of sourcing one for my CGT turbo (a 6 speed would rock!) and it was the only Audi tranny I could find that was a 6 speed FWD unit. 
J.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (84cgtturbo)*

We did get the 3.7 FWD on the D2 A8 here in the USA. They're pretty rare, but they're here.... all automatic cars though.... no manuals.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion ([email protected])*

What about using an 092 or 093 from a FWD Coupe GT?. The 092 was built using larger inner CV-joint hubs, like those used on the later Audi's, so it will likely be a bit stronger...but both are very tough tranies...and both are 5-speed manuals.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hugovw1976)*

Nice project.
Have you considered a FWD 5 speed transmission from a FWD coupeGT.?
You can put a Quaife in it and the gear ratios are close and short for good acceleration.
I have a 4.2L A8L and the wide torque range of that motor is ideal for tall gears, but if you alter the breathing of the engine, I think the shorter gears will be better. 


_Modified by Fusilier at 9:11 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_Nice project.
Have you considered a FWD 5 speed transmission from a FWD coupeGT.?
You can put a Quaife in it and the gear ratios are close and short for good acceleration.
I have a 4.2L A8L and the wide torque range of that motor is ideal for tall gears, but if you alter the breathing of the engine, I think the shorter gears will be better. 

_Modified by Fusilier at 9:11 PM 7-6-2005_

The coupe GT have about 130 hp and 140 ft. lbs.
And the V8 have about 306 hp and 300 ft. lbs. (and I make some modification, like re map the ecu, headers, remove the catalytics converters,High-Flow air filter.)
That tranny can handle the torque of the V8?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hugovw1976)*

If I'm not mistaken the gearing internals are just like an 016 which in std form came on the urquattro, 4000 etc. IMO one of the strongest Audi transmissions. Any other's opinion on this?
James


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (duandcc)*

Um, yeah...Fusilier...I already said that.









_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_What about using an 092 or 093 from a FWD Coupe GT?. The 092 was built using larger inner CV-joint hubs, like those used on the later Audi's, so it will likely be a bit stronger...but both are very tough tranies...and both are 5-speed manuals.

And no worries about the tranie holding up. There are guys putting well over 500HP through an 016 which is just the quattro version of the 092/093. Indestructable. Now, there are guys breaking CVs by puttign more than 400 hp through them...


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (duandcc)*

Any up dates in this project?


----------



## PJLOval (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hectordc9)*

I am building a very similar car. Mine is a 1954 using the A4 5speed and a 16V. I would like to talk to you about the specifics of your car. You can email me at [email protected] 
I sent an IM but email works much better.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (hectordc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hectordc9* »_Any up dates in this project?


+1 Beuhler?


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

nice.. keep on workin


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

Finally some advances.
[******]Front Suspension:[/size]



[******]General View:[/size]


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*

Rear Suspension:


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*

More pics:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*

Anybody notice the Ferrari in the background?


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*

this one?








Only for a cat back


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*

that looks fantastic !!!


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Finally the chasys it's done.


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*

It looks amazing, and I'm sure it will run amazing as well. I see you did solve your transmission choice problem, which one have you installed?


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

beautiful...some inspiration for me
nice job sir


----------



## hugovw1976 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

I install the 012 transmission from Audi A4, but I'm not sure it's strong enough.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (hugovw1976)*

very cool... gotta keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*

Indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Mid Engine Conversion (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugovw1976* »_
The coupe GT have about 130 hp and 140 ft. lbs.
And the V8 have about 306 hp and 300 ft. lbs. (and I make some modification, like re map the ecu, headers, remove the catalytics converters,High-Flow air filter.)
That tranny can handle the torque of the V8?


Actually CGT's are typically 100-110hp (87.5s had the 130hp motor though). They are very stout trannys though and can handle the added strain. Alan Kramer over on the Motorgeek forums has been running a V8 CGT for some time now, haven't heard of any tranny issues from him thus far. 









_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_If I'm not mistaken the gearing internals are just like an 016 which in std form came on the urquattro, 4000 etc. IMO one of the strongest Audi transmissions. Any other's opinion on this?
James


As I understand it, you are correct. They do share the same internals with the URQ. I've been running a '87 CGT 093 tranny (w/Quaife) in my MC1 powered '84 CGT turbo for some time now without any problems.


----------

